# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  يجب ان نستقبلهم استقبال الابطال يلا يا [you] تعال وقع هنا

## ارخبيل

*حقيقة اليوم شفت روح فى المريخ لم اشاهدها قريبا هذا هو المريخ الذى نريد وبصمة ابوعنجة بدت واضحة ويجب ان نستقبلهم لنترك الحيرة وكسر الشماته فى يد اصحابها فالمريخ بعد التعديلات الاخيرة يحتاج الى وقفتكم القوية فاتركو الاحزان واتركو النحيب والتفو حول فريقكم ويجب ان نوجه كل البوستات لصالح الفريق فهؤلاء اللاعبين ممتازين فقط يحتاجون لوقفتنا والحمدلله جاء ابوعنجة ليحل مشكلة التشكيل الثابت وبناء عظم الفريق وسيدخل مرابط وبن ضيف الله وطمبل قريبا بس عليكم الله خلو اشطبو فلان وعلان ده ما وقتو لغاية ما يجى شهر اتناشر وبعدها لكل حدث حديث
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*نعم .. ولنشعرهم بأننا معهم
فنحن جزء من من محنتهم
ويجب أن نكون كل الدواء لهم

*

----------


## alhawii

*والله يا أرخبيل سبقتنى عليهو كلامك مظبوط والروح كانت موجوده بس الحكم لعب دور كبير فى خروجنا
وده كان واااااضح للكل المهم أداء كويس وبس راجين المهاجمين بروح أيداهور 
عندنا ضيف الله عندو الكتير ومرابط عندو أكتر والامل فى عودة البطاح طمبل
                        	*

----------


## كشة حموري

*في دي  انا ما معاكم...ما شفنا المريخ الا بعد دخول العجب...الله يهدك يا كاربوني...
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*أنا بكل صراحه ماشايف فيهم واحد بطل يستحق غير فيصل العجب فقط

مع احترامي ليكم مايستحقوا أنا أمشي استقبلهم في المطار
أعتذر أنا لن أذهب الي المطار ولكني سأتجه الي النادي لتاكيد الولاء للزعيم.

*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*نعم بعض اللاعبين اليوم أدوا مباراة طيبة
وكان المريخ مسيطر على المباراة حينما تبادل اللاعبين الكرات بتمريرات قصيرة
نعم نريد أن نقف مع اللاعبين ليؤدوا لنا مباريات حلوة في الدوري
ومع وجود اللاعبين الجدد سيكون شكل المريخ أفضل بإذن الله
لا للهجوم عليهم،، نعم نلومهم على التفريط خصوصا في المباراة الأولى
ولكن بعد ما حصل اللي حصل،، يجب أن نساندهم

والحمد لله على كل حال
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*كلامك صاح  تسلم ان شاء الله نستقبلهم بالورد كمان عشان المريخ والكيان نهوااااك يا مريخ فى كل الظروووووووووووف

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

نعم .. ولنشعرهم بأننا معهم
فنحن جزء من من محنتهم
ويجب أن نكون كل الدواء لهم




شكرا ايهاب هذا هو المريخ الذى نريد فانظر كيف يلتف الجلافيط حول فريقهم ومحاولة خلق الاعذار لديمبا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*والله معكم 

بس بعد تشخيص العلة وبحث الاسباب والعمل الفوري علي حلها 
حتي لو دعي الامر لمؤتمر مريخي شامل
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*ابدا 
لن استقبل من جلب لى الحزن 
لو ذهبت فاستبقلهم بالبيض الفاسد 
مثلما نحملهم فى اعناقنا وقتما يجلبو لنا الفرح 
يجب ان نحسسهم بانهم لم يعودو كما كانو 
اللاعب السودانى لو احس ان الجمهور ما شغال بالهزيمة ح يتمادى فى استهتارو 
تهئ تهئ تهئ
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*والله ياريت دا يحصل عشان في ناس الحيرة تقتلا 
واللاعبين ظااااتم يستغربوا وشوفو الناس دي جاية متين 
وعلي المطار عدل ان شاء اللله الساعة واحدة صباحا
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

أنا بكل صراحه ماشايف فيهم واحد بطل يستحق غير فيصل العجب فقط

مع احترامي ليكم مايستحقوا أنا أمشي استقبلهم في المطار
أعتذر أنا لن أذهب الي المطار ولكني سأتجه الي النادي لتاكيد الولاء للزعيم.




اخى ود السيد كلنا نعلم ماحدث للمريخ تخيل لو كان فى المباراة دى كلتشى وطمبل وايداهور يعنى الظروف ليها يد كبير وما قدموه يجب ان نتركه وننظر للمستقبل
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## لاروخا

*معااااااااااااااااااك بس كربنة مايجى
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يا مريخ قدر الصفوه البحبوك بحبك وبشتهيك







*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشة حموري
					

في دي  انا ما معاكم...ما شفنا المريخ الا بعد دخول العجب...الله يهدك يا كاربوني...



براك ياحمورى قلت كاربونى يعنى اللاعبين زى قطع الشطرنج تحت رحمة المدرب ولذلك سنستقبلهم بالاعلام والدفوف
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*سوف استقبلهم فقط بشرط واحد اذا اقيل كاربوني وولده من تدريب فريقنا مريخنا مريخ العزة والكبرياء اهانه هذا الكاربوني هان المريخ والسودان كله اذا لم يقيل كاربوني لن اذهب للمطار ولا الاستاد 
                        	*

----------


## Awad Eid

*
هولاء الاشباح (باستثناء العجب) لا يستحقون غير الضرب حتى يعرفو قيمة اللعب بالمريخ ,,,,
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ممكن نستقبلهم في حالة واحدة  النفطي ما يجي معاهم و محمد كمال و السعودي و طارق مختار يمرقوا بي باب تاني
*

----------


## السيد

*يـــــــــــــــا ارخبيل بس اذا مشيتوا رجاء خاص يعني . . تاني مافي زول يجي يقول الوالي دلع اللعيبه 

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

ابدا 
لن استقبل من جلب لى الحزن 
لو ذهبت فاستبقلهم بالبيض الفاسد 
مثلما نحملهم فى اعناقنا وقتما يجلبو لنا الفرح 
يجب ان نحسسهم بانهم لم يعودو كما كانو 
اللاعب السودانى لو احس ان الجمهور ما شغال بالهزيمة ح يتمادى فى استهتارو 
تهئ تهئ تهئ



اخى وليد دع حزنك جانبا لاتحب اللاعبين منتصرين فقط بل حبهم عند الهذيمة اكتر فهذا اكبر تحفيذ لهم واكسر الافراح عند الجلافيط باستقبالك لهم فهم ليس لهم ذنب فالذنب ذنب كاربونى
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*بس انا اختلف معكم.. اين هم الابطال .. الكلام دا كل مرة بتغلب ونجي نقول.. والنتيجة شنو في النهاية؟؟؟ مزيدا من الهزائم ... يجب ان يشعر اللاعبين بالتقصير وكفاية دلال...ويا ايهاب نحن لسنا جزء من محنتهم ... بل هم جزء من محنتنا.. هم سبب البلاوي والمحن التي تحل علينا... يجب الا يشعرو بالسلام لاننا اعطيناهم الفرصة تلو الاخري منذ اكثر من عام وكل مرة يجو يعتذرو ونح نقبل كالسذج ونهتف لهم .. ثم نتلقي مزيدا من الصفعات منهم.. مالك كيف تحكمون...ولو قلن يجب ان نعرف العلة.. علة المريخ واضحة شطب كل من امثال نمرة 7 وكل المتخازلين..ان شاء الله ما يفضل لينا غير اللونين احمر واصفر بس خير لنا ممن يتلاعبون باسم الكيان..تقبل مروروي
*

----------


## لاروخا

*كربنة يرجع طوالى ولا يجى تانى
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

اخى وليد دع حزنك جانبا لاتحب اللاعبين منتصرين فقط بل حبهم عند الهذيمة اكتر فهذا اكبر تحفيذ لهم واكسر الافراح عند الجلافيط باستقبالك لهم فهم ليس لهم ذنب فالذنب ذنب كاربونى



 بس خلاص رميتوها في كاربوني؟؟؟ طيب اذا افترضنا جدلا ان السبب كاربوني... مين السبب المواسم السابقة؟؟؟ برضو كاربوني؟؟؟ يا اخي السبب هو دلال اللاعبين واحساسهم انهم اكبر من الكيان... لذا يجب الا يتم استقبالهم حتي يشعرو بالتقصير...
*

----------


## looly

*المفروض نحسسهم انهم قصروا في حق الشعار وحقنا وهذا لن يتحقق اذا عاملناهم معاملة الابطال لانهم حينها لن يشعروا بالفرق وحيصدقوا انهم ابطال فعلا
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*في كل عام . . . تأملوا بدون مجامله من هم اللذين فقدو الدوري الممتاز لسنوات متتاليه

من الذي خسر اللقائات المهمه 

من الذي أصبح فريسه لكل من يود ان يرسم تاريخاً لنفسه

ظروف  . . . وتحكيم

وظلم . . . معقولة كل دا هو الناس دي ماعندها غيرنا تظلموا
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*الي النادي السبت القادم للحصول علي العضوية نعم

الي الاستاد مع اول مباراه حاملين الاعلام السوداء نعم 

ولا للمزيد من الدلال . .
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجاهد محمد الهادي
					

سوف استقبلهم فقط بشرط واحد اذا اقيل كاربوني وولده من تدريب فريقنا مريخنا مريخ العزة والكبرياء اهانه هذا الكاربوني هان المريخ والسودان كله اذا لم يقيل كاربوني لن اذهب للمطار ولا الاستاد



كاربونى يلعب للشرط الجزائى 500 مليون ومجلس المريخ فاهم تماما وبعد شوية كل الامور تؤول لابوعنجة وصاحبك ده الا يقول خلونى امشى براى
                        	*

----------


## monzir ana

*كفاية طبطبة انا ما ماشي معاكم
وينا الروح لاشفنا روح ولا غيره .....
سيناريو تكرر كثيرا 
ارحموووووووووووووووونا
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

 تاني مافي زول يجي يقول الوالي دلع اللعيبه 






عزيزي السيد.. 
صدقني الحال ليس حال اللاعبين 
ومافي زول دلعهم
أمس الجمعة جمعتني الظروف بحارس المريخ السابق
حافظ 
 وجلست اليه قرابة الثلاث ساعات 
ورغم انه خارج الكشوفات الا ان ما قاله لي جعلني أكون فكرة مختلفة تماما"
عموما" .. اذا لم يغادر البلاد يوم الثلاتاء سيكون هناك حوار مطول معه
من منبر مريخاب اون لاين
وصدقني سيكون مثيرا" لانه يستحدث بشفافيتة المعهودة
وذلك علي الاقل لانه خارج الكشوفات
وليس لديه ما يخسره 
وثانيا"
لانه لن يعود في ديسمبر




*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

عزيزي السيد.. 
صدقني الحال ليس حال اللاعبين 
ومافي زول دلعهم
أمس الجمعة جمعتني الظروف بحارس المريخ السابق
حافظ 
 وجلست اليه قرابة الثلاث ساعات 
ورغم انه خارج الكشوفات الا ان ما قاله لي جعلني أكون فكرة مختلفة تماما"
عموما" .. اذا لم يغادر البلاد يوم الثلاتاء سيكون هناك حوار مطول معه
من منبر مريخاب اون لاين
وصدقني سيكون مثيرا" لانه يستحدث بشفافيتة المعهودة
وذلك علي الاقل لانه خارج الكشوفات
وليس لديه ما يخسره 
وثانيا"
لانه لن يعود في ديسمبر









الله بسئلني هو مابشبه الكشوفات دي زاته

والبطوله العربية خير شاهد

بس تقول شنو . . .

عموماً ياسيدي سأعود لاقول لا مفر من اللاعبين الان فقط ارجوا ان تكون هنالك لجنه متابعه للاعبين ترفع تقريرها عن كل مباراه وكل تمرين حتي نستبين ضحي التغيير من ضئ

وانسب قرار هو التعامل مع اللاعبين بمبدء من أخذ الاجر حاسبه الله بالعمل. . . 

ولا للمزيد من التجميل فالجرح موجود
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*احييك اخى ارخبيل على المبادره الطيبه 
فى هذا الوقت العصيب
وانا معكم من على البعد
*

----------


## السيد

*بالمناسبة ستكون هنالك البطوله الودية التي سمعنا عنها وهي لتطييب الجراح واخراج الجمهور من الاحباط والمحصله لا جديد
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

ولا للمزيد من التجميل فالجرح موجود




ولكن أن نحاسب اللاعبين وحدهم
هو الظلم بعينه

هناك ثالوث يا السيد
الجمهور الذي يحرضه الاعلام الذي تحركه ......

فهمت حاجة؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

ولكن أن نحاسب اللاعبين وحدهم
هو الظلم بعينه

هناك ثالوث يا السيد
الجمهور الذي يحرضه الاعلام الذي تحركه ......

فهمت حاجة؟؟؟؟






فهمت يـــا ايهاب بس أنا أصلاً من كورة . . . متزكر قنعان وقاطع العشم 

يعني عارف الموضوع خربان 

بس تعال معاي براحه الناس ديل في الكشف دا ليهم كم سنه . . .

والاعلام دا اصلاً خليهو 

الجمهور زمبوا شنو في العالم كلو مافي زول بيتكلم مع الكمهور انت اللعيبه ديل بيقبضوا صفيق والا صفق . . اليلعبوا لينا قدر قروشنا من غير بكاء وشكية . .

ماعندهم شغله مع الجمهور
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*يا ايهاب الجمهور  ما عندو اي دخل في الحاجة دي... اعلام التطبيل ودلع اللاعبين هم السبب.. 
وانا وانت شاهدين علي ما فعله الجمهمور  وما ظل يفعله وخير دليل النيران يوم ملحمة الترجي...وفي النهاية النتيجة شنو؟؟؟ يعني ما تبقي لي زي مزمل ابو القاسم.. يهاجم الجمهور بسبب اللاعبين وفي نفس الوقت يهاجم هو اللاعبين بتناقض غريب ومزعج
*

----------


## محمد زين العابدين

*لنستقبلهم في المطار 
لكن بلافتة مكتوب عليها 
لاننا نعشق المريخ نحن في استقبالكم
                        	*

----------


## كورنجى

*  نعــــــــــــــــم القول على اسواء الفروض لنعطى دافع لمزيد من الروح
*

----------


## apex

*معليش يا شباب 

انا ما بمشى اشجع لى ناس مهزومين وما عندهم روح

و 90% مننا عارفين انو المريخ حيخسر اليوم 
*

----------


## كدكول

*والله ماقصرو وادو الدور العليهم واى شتيمه تانيه فى وجه الاعبين نكون حفرنا قبر المريخ بايدينا كفايه احباط عايزين نطلع من النفق المظلم النحن فيه والبدايه باستقبال الاعبين فى المطار وفى بقية المباريات فى الدورى والكاس
                        	*

----------


## حامدالوالى

*ارخبيل زقنا من بوستك عن الاستقبال فى الجماهيير نلقاهو برضو هنا
الله يسامحك بس
انا ما بمشى بستقبلهم لانو لو مشيت حافلق لي كم لاعب ساى
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*يستحق اللاعبون كل خير وترحاب وحسن إستقبال , لنرفع المعنويات فالإنتصارات 
تأتى دائماً بعد الهزائم , ولكل جواد كبوة . فأحسنوا إستقبالهم .
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*سوري..نستقبلهم في المطار..؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!

ابدا..مع احترامي الشديد...
*

----------


## كتااااش

*لم اشاهد المريخ فى حياتى بهذة الروعة للامانة لا اطمان نفسى ولكنها الحقيقة الى الامام ايها الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## كتااااش

*والله حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااام عليك يا حامد نبقى عليهم نحن والحكام
                        	*

----------


## محمد حبيب

*خليهم يجونا هنا في السعودية ويعملوا ليهم عمرة 
ويتحلحلوا من المصائب اللامة بيهم دي ونحن حا نكون 
في استقبالهم في جده أها رايك شنو يا حبة 
*

----------


## Deimos

*معاك يا أرخبيل من هنا وللمطار نستقبلهم إستقبال الأبطال

نعم خسرنا وخرجنا من البطولات الأفريقية .. بغض النظر عن ما تسبب في الإخفاق ، لكن سوف يظل اللاعبون هم العمود الفقري للفريق ويجب علينا مساندتهم ودعمهم ...
*

----------


## fanan

*لو لعب هولاء بالروح التى تتحدثون عنها لهزمنا هذا الفريق المتهالك دسته
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*البركة فى العجب
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوبكر ود المحجوب
					

يا ايهاب الجمهور ما عندو اي دخل في الحاجة دي... اعلام التطبيل ودلع اللاعبين هم السبب.. 
وانا وانت شاهدين علي ما فعله الجمهمور وما ظل يفعله وخير دليل النيران يوم ملحمة الترجي...وفي النهاية النتيجة شنو؟؟؟ يعني ما تبقي لي زي مزمل ابو القاسم.. يهاجم الجمهور بسبب اللاعبين وفي نفس الوقت يهاجم هو اللاعبين بتناقض غريب ومزعج



الجمهور هو سبب بلاوي الزعيم ... دمروا معنويات اللاعبين بالإساءات والإنتقاد الكتير والهتاف المضاد عندما يكون المريخ في أمس الحوجة إليهم ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوبكر ود المحجوب
					

بس خلاص رميتوها في كاربوني؟؟؟ طيب اذا افترضنا جدلا ان السبب كاربوني... مين السبب المواسم السابقة؟؟؟ برضو كاربوني؟؟؟ يا اخي السبب هو دلال اللاعبين واحساسهم انهم اكبر من الكيان... لذا يجب الا يتم استقبالهم حتي يشعرو بالتقصير...



المريخ المواسم السابقة كان أفضل من الموسم ده بكتير ...

كله من كاربوني والجمهور البقولو عليه عليه صفوة !
*

----------


## تينا

*والله بصراحه الناس دي مابتحس 
لذلك لا نمشي المطار لا حاجه
ولا التمارين ولا المباريات
لازم يعرفو الجمهور زعلان 
ويشعرو بالمسؤليه
لازم يترجو من الداخل عشان يتحركو
                        	*

----------


## الكناري

*لن نقبل لن نقبل
*

----------


## ابوعبير

*نحب المريخ نعم لكن ............
                        	*

----------


## الدولي الاحمر

*اتمنيت اكون في الخرطوم واستقبلهم معاكم من اجل وحده المريخ وعودته من جديد
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*والله تعبنا 
ما عرفنا نعمل شنو ذاتو 
اذا كان فريق لا يستطيع  تخطى بطل النيجر فعلى ما ذا استقبله هل استقبال من اجل الاستقبال من اجل الاستقبال ولا على هذا الفريق المتهالك الذى يلعب لعيبته بدون اى غيرة على الفريق , كانهم مطالبين الفريق بمستحقاتهم .
يا جماعة كفاية استخفاف بعقول الناس 
لا يوجد منطقة وسطى اما ان يبقو رجال ويلعبون الكرة والا الباب يفوت جمل  , وياريت المريخ يكمل بقية دورى الممتاز باعتماده لاعبى السنية اساسين بدل هؤلاء الفرحانين بانفسهم انهم لاعبى المريخ , وهم لا يشبهون المريخ ولا لاعبيه
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*نمشي المطار...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انتو بتتكلمو جد.؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!

المطار كان الناس بتمشيهو ايام مانديلا وسيكافا...

آخر الزمن نمشي ليهو ونحن طايرين من الكنفدرالية......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!

عجبي..!!!
*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*والله يا أرخبيل لما دخلت البوست متخيل تقول لي معاك الكاميرا الخفية ....

لكن صدقني لو مرة شفتهم وهم بيضحكوا لما دموعهم تجري بعد نص ساعة من الهزيمة زي ماشفت أنا في تونس مابتقول كلامك دة ...

أنا معاك في حال نشيل معانا سيطان عنج وأنا متبرع بيهم كلهم وببلهم ليكم في زيت لما الطيارة تنزل وأنا حاجز كاربوني .

خلاف كدة احتمال نلاقيهم الموسم الجايي .
*

----------


## ابولين

*سكرنا ارتفع والضغط زااااااااااااااد من تهاون اللاعبين باسم المريخ الخصم اضعف من ان يهزم المريخ صاحب التاريخ والانجازات والكاسات والسبب المدرب وبعض اللاعبين المريخ كيان كبير وهو في القلب والاوردة فحين يمرض نصاب بالمرض معة احبك يامريخ منتصراكنت او مهزوم
                        	*

----------


## ودادنتود

*هذا هو اللحظات المفروض نقف مع الاعبين وبشده لانو هناك لاعبين جدد مانحسسهم بالاحباط والدوري بدا ونحن متصدرين ماعايذين نحصل الزمالك المريخي الأصيل هو من يؤآذر حتي في لحظات الشده انا جاهذ ودا رقمي 0910733337
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

الجمهور هو سبب بلاوي الزعيم ... دمروا معنويات اللاعبين بالإساءات والإنتقاد الكتير والهتاف المضاد عندما يكون المريخ في أمس الحوجة إليهم ...



 طيب قلنا الجمهور سبب البلاوي... يوم مباراة الترجي برضو الجمهور؟؟؟ يوم مباراة زسيكو برضو الجمهور؟؟؟ يوم مباراة الصفاقصي برضو الجمهور؟؟؟ يا عزو عليك الله خليك عاقل... الجمهور يعمل شنو اكتر من العملو... بعد فاض بينا الكيل... ولا عذر لاي لاعب.. وما تخلق لينا اعذار واهية للاعبين..
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوبكر ود المحجوب
					

 طيب قلنا الجمهور سبب البلاوي... يوم مباراة الترجي برضو الجمهور؟؟؟ يوم مباراة زسيكو برضو الجمهور؟؟؟ يوم مباراة الصفاقصي برضو الجمهور؟؟؟ يا عزو عليك الله خليك عاقل... الجمهور يعمل شنو اكتر من العملو... بعد فاض بينا الكيل... ولا عذر لاي لاعب.. وما تخلق لينا اعذار واهية للاعبين..



أيوة الجمهور سبب بلاوي المريخ يا أبو بكر

في مباراة الترجي ال 40 الف متفرج صمتو صمت الموتي بعد هدف التعادل وكان ممكن نغلب ونتأهل لو إستمر التشجيع ، لدرجة إنه اللاعبين بقو يحنسو في الجمهور عشان يشجع ... بعد شوية بدأ الفليق والإساءات ... حتي عبد الكريم النفطي لما طلع للتبديل هتف الجمهور بصوت واحد ( بره بره بره ) زي ده تاني يلعب كيف !!!
أما مباراة زيسكو للأسف ما بقدر أحكم عليها بسبب إنعدام الرؤية نتيجة للعاصفة الحجارية .. والمباراة دي بكي فيها العجب بدموعو وإترجي الجماهير تهدأ عشان يقدرو يواصلو ياخي حتي لعيبتنا إستهدفوهم بالحجار ...
وبالنسبة لمباراة الصفاقسي .. في إحباط أكتر من إنك تشجع الخصم ؟؟؟

بعد ده كله تقول لي صفوة !! ده كان زمان ...

نحن أحسن نعترف بأخطاءنا وتقصيرنا ونحاول نعالجها بدل ما نداريها ونكابر في الفاضي ...
عسي ولعل أن يصلح الله حالنا ...
*

----------


## ود من الله

*نعم يجب  ان نقف مع اللاعبين شكرا ارخبيل بس ياريت لو كنا موجودين داخل السودان كان عملنا اللازم واكتر لكن نسبة لظروف العمل خارج السودان ( دبي )  نتمنى منكم القيام باللازم يا اخي الشكر للاعبين والكورو مدورة يوم لك واخر عليك وخيرها في غيرها
                        	*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*حبا فى المريخ يجب ان يستمر دعمنا لللاعبين الى ان ينصلح الحال
*

----------


## فواز المريخابي

*نهواه في كل الظروف -لن نتخلي عن حبه ابدا منتصرا او مهزوما -كم اسعدنا
هذا المريخ - مريخنا عالي وغالي سيعود حتما ...

وكما قال الشاعر عمر محمود
خالد:
...الفارس قادم فى
الميعاد
والنجم الساطع
بالمرصاد
الأحمر هاج
..
والأصفر
ماج..
ونحن العزه
...
ونحن
التاج..
للاطفال نديها هديه
..
ولى الاجيال نبنى الامجاد
...
(( احبــــــــك يازعيم يامريخ ))
*

----------


## كركبة2010

* والله بالجد ماعارف اقول ليك شنو لكن بس ربنا يصلح الحال 
سمعة المريخ بقت في الوحل  معقولة  الجلافيط يشمتو فينا  للدرجة دي 
الفريق دا عاوز معالجة سريعة جدا جدا دي ماحال والله العظيم
*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*حقيقتا ليست هذه المباراة نهاية المطاف وواجبنا ان لتف حول الفريق مهما كانت الظروف وحالة اللاعبين التى لاتعجب.
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبودى

*اين هم الابطال الذين تود استقبالهم
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*تحياتي لكل المتداخلين
وتحية خاصة لصاحب البوست أرخبيل
للمرة التاسعة على التوالي هاردلكم يا شباب
أصلنا إتعودنا أن نواسي بعضنا بعضاً
فجيل الرمادة والمواساة والأحزان
لم يترك في عالمنا موقع لطلّة فرح ولو زايف
مطار إيه اللي جاي تقول عليه
الإستقبال حصرياً ولغوياً مرتبط بإنجاز من ستستقبلهم
ماذا قدم لنا هؤلاء الأشباح حتى نستقبلهم
أعترض هذه الفكرة وبشدة
خوفاً من تفلتات الغاضبين
الذين إعتصروا الألم سنيناً عددا
وحتى لا تحدث كارثة
وحتى يشعر هؤلاء الأشباح أنهم أخفقوا
وشبعوا إخفاق وحتى يعلموا هم ومجلسلنا
أن للجمهور رأي آخر فلا تستقبلوهم إلا بما يستحقون
فإذا إستقبلتهم بالورود معناها أنك مبسوط جداً من هذه الإخفاقات 
وبذلك ستمدهم باالدلال وسيعمهون في إخفاقهم
بربكم يا أرخبيل وعبدالعزيز 24 ومن معكم
بالله كيف تستقبلونهم ؟؟ هل إختلت عندكم المقاييس
أذكر حينما إستقبلنا جيل مانديلا في المطار
ذهبنا سوق كوبر منذ وقت بدري
وجهزنا طقم واحد من قمصان صفراء وبناطلين حمراء
في تصرّف لاشعوري وكنا قرابة الألف مشجع
وتبرّع العم كاوندا الترزي بتفصيل هذه اللبسة 
وتحرّكنا راجلين من كوبر الى المطار
ومن المطار الى الاستاد
ومن شدة اعجابنا بهم وسعادتنا بما حققوه
لم نشعر لا بالتعب ولا بالجوع ولا بالعطش
وكانت هذه اخر مرة أستقبل فيها بعثة مريخية
عذراً أرخبيل ...
هؤلاء لايستحقون الإستقبال
بل الرمي بالنبال ..
*

----------


## كورينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامين بكرى
					

حقيقتا ليست هذه المباراة نهاية المطاف وواجبنا ان لتف حول الفريق مهما كانت الظروف وحالة اللاعبين التى لاتعجب.



 أستاذي الجليل أبو اللمين
لك مني عاطر التحايا
يا ابو اللمين :
يا ما إتلفينا حولهم
ماذا قدموا لنا بالمقابل
غير لفة الراس والغُمة والطمام..
ابو اللمين :
حل واحد بس
العصا لمن عصا
*

----------


## Moaz Adam

*احنا ضيعنا الكورة في أمدرمان ومشينا نتباكي علي هزيمة متوقعة في نيامي..لعبنا شوط اول باهت وخالي من اي ملامح فنية او تكتيكية وشفنا بعض اللاعبين لعبوا بمستويات لياقية وذهنية اكتر من متواضعة امثال بلة جابر والسعودي وطارق مختار بجانب اهتزاز محمد كمال.. جينا الشوط التاني بروح جديدة ومرة تانية اثبت العجب انو الدهن في العتاقي وقدم كورة كبيرة بجانب وارغو شئ ما..

عموما ديل لعيبتنا الماعندنا غيرهم.. ويبقي المريخ هو الكبير
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Moaz Adam
					

احنا ضيعنا الكورة في أمدرمان ومشينا نتباكي علي هزيمة متوقعة في نيامي..لعبنا شوط اول باهت وخالي من اي ملامح فنية او تكتيكية وشفنا بعض اللاعبين لعبوا بمستويات لياقية وذهنية اكتر من متواضعة امثال بلة جابر والسعودي وطارق مختار بجانب اهتزاز محمد كمال.. جينا الشوط التاني بروح جديدة ومرة تانية اثبت العجب انو الدهن في العتاقي وقدم كورة كبيرة بجانب وارغو شئ ما..
 عموما ديل لعيبتنا الماعندنا غيرهم.. ويبقي المريخ هو الكبير



تحياتي :  Moaz Adam
هي نسخة بالكربون من كل المواجهات الأخيرة
وتحديداً مبارة الاياب ضد الترجي بالخرطوم
عيد شريط هذه المباراة الجنائزية
وأخطاء المدرب المتكررة..
نفس الملامح والشبه
لاجديد يذكر
*

----------


## وش الرجال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كورينا
					

عذراً أرخبيل ...

هؤلاء لايستحقون الإستقبال ..



يا حاج كلامو 79 % منو صاح
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وش الرجال
					

يا حاج كلامو 79 % منو صاح



وش الرجال يا غالي
*********
واجعني الكلام
ماليني الألم
:a7rraj::a7rraj:
                        	*

----------


## العشيبابى

*اؤيد تماما فكرة الاستقبال حتى نكمل الموسم والفريق متماسك اعتقد الفوز بالممتاز مهم ومهم جدا
*

----------


## كورينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العشيبابى
					

اؤيد تماما فكرة الاستقبال حتى نكمل الموسم والفريق متماسك اعتقد الفوز بالممتاز مهم ومهم جدا



تحياتي العشيبابى :
مازلت تراهن على جيل الرمادة؟؟؟؟؟؟
:z3lan1:
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*انا فى المهجر يا حبيبى استقبلهم انت انا عندى هارت السبب الاساسى هو اشباح المريخ هؤلاء كمن استمتع ببشارة والطاهر هوارى والطيب سند وابراهومة المسعودية وكمال عبد الوهاب اليوم لاتجد منهم غير العجب وايداهور -------------- الشطب بالجمله ولا استقبال للخيابة يا ارخبييل
*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*الله يعينكم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام صاااااااااااااح

*

----------


## snake

*الزعيم اتهان في عهد هؤلاء اللاعبين الفقراء روحيا الاغنياء ماديا انا بفتكر ان مباراتي الجيش النيجري بتاعت لاعبين قلوبهم حاسه بالمريخ وبالصفوه .نستقبلهم ولكن بالبيض الفاسد
                        	*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*صدقنى لوكنت فى العاصمة اقسم بالله كنت سوف اذهب الرجا من جميع الصفوه تفويت الفرصه على المتربصين اللاعبين ادوماعليهم وان كان يوجد قصور يجب ان يذهب الجيش البرازيلى اليوم قبل غدا اريحونا منهم لو على الدورى الممتاز ابو عنجه ومن المنكن ان نحضرمعه مستشارفنى من ابنا النادى جعفرضرار اوسيدسليم حتى نهاية الموسم حتى لانستعجل كل مره فى اقالة المدربين ونحبذ هذه المره ان يكون مصرى او تونسى  اما هذا المدرب فليذهب غير ماسوف علية الدولارات الشاله تكون ذكاه الذعيم اماعن اللاعبين بعداضافة المحترفين الجدداكيد سيتغيرشكل الفريق وبالذات فى المحور وحراسه المرمى لاننا حقيقابعد ذهاب ابو حشيش  لايوجد لاعب محور ممتاذ لاتوجداى مشكلة فى الدفاع لان من افضل المدافعين موجودين فى كشف الذعيم لكن لايوجدلاعبين المحورالذين يساندون الدفاع لاسنابطى سعيدمع احترامنا الشديدله ليس بقامه الفريق كثيرالمخالفات كل الاهداف بسببه اما الشغيل بعيد كل البعدلابد اعطا الفرصه لحمد الشجره مع مرابط  لان الاول يمتازبالسرعة الفايقة ومرابط بالالتحام الرجولى الذى  فقدناة اخيرا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*ههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههه ابدا من وين ههههههههههههههه الضحك كتلنا يا ارخبيل هههههههههه ابدا من وين ههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## همس الشوق

*نحن نعشق هذا الكيان عظيما ومنتصرا فالأولى أن نشجعه ونشد من أزره وقت المحن
ودا الامتحان اللي يثبت نوعية العشق والولاء لهذا الوطن الكبير ( المريخ )
*

----------


## وش الرجال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كورينا
					

وش الرجال يا غالي
*********
واجعني الكلام
ماليني الألم
:a7rraj::a7rraj:



ألومك أصل ما بقدر
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*اشكي و ابكي لمين انا قلبي ديمة حزين
يا عاشقين المريخ الحب دا جربتو كيف بتنسوه لو مرة فارقتوه
اشكي وابكي لمين انا قلبي ديمة حنين 
بحبك لسنين وردة وشذاك ياسمين (المريخ)
ههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههه الضحك الضحك علي الطلاق نحنا رجال حتى البرنسيسة مراة رجاجلية هههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههه ههههههههههههه عاشقين كم سنة ونحصل النهائي ونتقلب في بيتنا وتاني نعشق علي الطلاق رجال ههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههه قولو الزول دا فطة سطر لكن نحنا رجال بالجــ ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ــــــــــــــــــــــد رجال ابدا من وين ابدا من وين ههههههه
*

----------


## ناصر عبد الحليم

*الخروج مؤلم وبطريقة دراماتيكية ومن فريق مغمور لكن دى الله ودى حكمتو لازم نفوت الفرصة على الصفراب انهم يحاولون بقدر المستطاع زرع الفتنة وعدم الاستقرار فى النادى الأحمر ... أمامنا الكثير لنقدمه للاحمر الوهاج ولاعبونا فى حوجة الينا الان ... ياريت لو كنت فى السودان والله كنت حكون أول واحد فى المطار ...
*

----------


## كورينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة همس الشوق
					

نحن نعشق هذا الكيان عظيما ومنتصرا فالأولى أن نشجعه ونشد من أزره وقت المحن
ودا الامتحان اللي يثبت نوعية العشق والولاء لهذا الوطن الكبير ( المريخ )



يا همس الشوق
يا أخي نحنا أدمنا هذا المُخدِر
وبقى مايجري في دمنا
(نهواه في الظروف)
دهـ بنج مدته منتهية

وبعدين اللاعبين ديل في نفسهم ممحونين 
لايعرفون وقت المحن ولا أوقات الشدة ولا يراعون لجماهيرهم
فلا تراهن عليهم أبداً (نصيحة أخوية)
حتى لاتصاب بجلطة دماغية حمانا الله واياكم
*

----------


## كورينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ناصر عبد الحليم
					

الخروج مؤلم وبطريقة دراماتيكية ومن فريق مغمور لكن دى الله ودى حكمتو لازم نفوت الفرصة على الصفراب انهم يحاولون بقدر المستطاع زرع الفتنة وعدم الاستقرار فى النادى الأحمر ... أمامنا الكثير لنقدمه للاحمر الوهاج ولاعبونا فى حوجة الينا الان ... ياريت لو كنت فى السودان والله كنت حكون أول واحد فى المطار ...



تحياتي اخوي ناصر :
لايهمنا ما يقوله الصفراب
فهمنا الأوّل والأخير هو كوكبنا الأحمر وعالمنا الجميل المريخ
الذي لانرضى بأن يشوّه تاريخه شوية عيال أدمنوا الفشل
فإن الله لايغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم
فلابد من التغيير ولابد من سياسة العين الحمراء كفاية دلع ودلال
الكشه والهرشه وكشف الحساب لابد منهم الآن
وكل مُقصِّر لابد أن ينال عقابه مافيش يمه أرحميني ده الإحتراف
تأخذ بقدر ما تعطي فهؤلاء الجنائز أخذوا ولم يعطونا شيئا

إجازة إجبارية :
لو كنت في السودان 
لإعتصمت أمام نادي المريخ
وطالبت بتطبيق لائحة الإحتراف
على الجميع لاعبين ومدربين وموظفين
والحساب ولد ...
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*نعم نريد أن نقف مع اللاعبين وانا معكم انشاءالله  لكي  يهدونا  الممتاز وكاس السودان
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*احم احم هههههههههههههههه احم احم هههههههههههههه ههاوههههاااااههوو هههههههه داير اتكلم عديل يا ارخبيل بس هههههههههههههه الضحكة ههههههههههههههه ما بنقبض ههههههه (امشي المطار ولا ما امش امش ما امش امش ما امش )هههههههههههههه تهي تهي ههههه بصراحة انا برة مغترب يعني وعلى الاختراب بنشجع من زمن النهائي النهائي النهائي النهائي ما قاصد لكن انكتبت براه اربعة مرات ههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههه هههههههه لكن لو كنت جوه البلد امش ما امش امش ما امش ههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## كورينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدطيب
					

نعم نريد أن نقف مع اللاعبين وانا معكم انشاءالله لكي يهدونا الممتاز وكاس السودان



 
 تحياتي للعزيز الغالي الأخ محمد طيب
(بتطوِّل سااااااااااااكت)
أكيد سيهدوننا كأس الخيبة الممتاز
*

----------


## الصادق

*الأخ أرخبيل / لك  ودى  وبعد :
هل  الصادق المقصود هو أنا أم صادق آخر حتى يكون ردى محدد ؟ 
*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*كلام عين العقل 

وياريييييييييييييييييييييت  
لو كنت في الخرطوم كنت اول زول اكون في المطار
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*يجب ان نشجعهم حتي لا يضيع الممتاز من بين ايدينا
                        	*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ، نتمنى ان يعيد ابوعنجة روح القتال في اللاعبين وأن يرجع المريخ الذي نريد .
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*بوركت ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## aziz4545a

*والله مايستاهلوا نستقبلهم في المطار ....انا مامعاكم .وح اجمد مريخيتي الي مابعد شهر 12 قال ابطال قال
                        	*

----------


## بدوري

*يا اخواننا كاربوني هو السبب المباشر في الهزائم المتتالية في البطولة الافريقية ومن الهلال.
                        	*

----------


## بدوري

*كاربوني لا يعرف ادارة المباريات الكبيرة يتخبط دائما في اختيار التشكيلة ، لماذا ابقي العجب ووارغو خارج التشكيلة في الشوط الاول ، مدرب كل بيض
                        	*

----------


## بدوري

*يجب عدم استقابلهم في المطار ، هل عند الاستقبال سيتم التصفيق لهم ام ماذا، يا جماعة الخير اتركوهم من غير استقبال ، حتى يعودوا الى صوابهم ، لاعبية معظمهم منبرش زي طارق مختار ، يجب عدم استقبال الكوامر .
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*كلام جميل ، ان شاء الله ينفع ما يكون سبب ينومو ويخسرو الدوري والكاس كمان
                        	*

----------


## هاشم فاضلابى

*اظهار الدعم نعم 
لكن ليس بالاستقبال ف المطار 
*

----------


## ابو ملاذ

*لايستاهلون الدلع الزائد اتجرب معاهم
والنتيجة مذيد من الاخفاقات اتركوهم
لتصل لهم الرساله
*

----------


## مجاهد بابكر

*والله العظيم لو كنت في السودان لذهبت للمطار بكل اريحية وحب لهذا الكيان العظيم ولكن قلوبنا معكم وبالتوفيق للزعيم في القادم
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aziz4545a
					

والله مايستاهلوا نستقبلهم في المطار ....انا مامعاكم .وح اجمد مريخيتي الي مابعد شهر 12 قال ابطال قال



يعني من الليلة لحدي شهر واحد إنت ما مريخابي ؟؟
*

----------


## yassirali66

*نعم يجب ان يستقبلو استقبال الفاتحين.وليغمد الحاقدين سيوفهم المسمومه وليتوقف ذوي الاقلام الفاسده وليتركو المريخ وشانه.....

*

----------


## محمد عبده

*أنا ماشفت المبارات لظروف لكين ما أظن تكون أسوأ من كورة الهلال أو كورة زسكو. ماح أمشي المطار لكين في كورة هلال كادقلي ح أكون في شاخور الشمالي بإذن الله.... وين نفوت منو نمش المريخ جوة الاستاد شخصيا بنسي كل البرة حتي لو مافي كورة
                        	*

----------


## mulhamyousif

*بلا كلنا مع بعض....وبكرة احاـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــي
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*نعم خرج المريخ من هذا الدور ولكن هل هذه نهاية المطاف ابدا لا طبعا لا وكم وكم خرج من المنافسات هل انتهت منافاسات ام انتهى المريخ لم ينتهى المريخ ولم تتوقف المنافسات وليلملم المريخ اطرافه وليعالج اواصر القصور وليبدا موسما جديد  بس بعدينا عن هذا الكاربونى 
دا جمال ابوعنجه الذى بعث الروح القتاليه مش فى اللاعبين فقط بل فى نفس كل مشجع
                        	*

----------


## علاءالدين محمد هاشم

*نحن مع المريخ الكيان   رحل سامى عزالدين وذهب ابطال مانديلا   عيسى صباح الخير وجما ابوعنجة والراجل (عبد السلام حميدة  وابراهيم عطا وعاطف القوز وكمال عبد الغنى واراهيم عطا)  شوفوا خط الدفاع ده كيف  ....... لذا يمكن ان نذهب لتأكيد الولاء للكيان   ...... ولكن الامر يحتاج لبعض الكى كعلاج والكى وان كان مؤلماً  لابد منه  هناك من يجب ان يعرف ما معنى اللعب للمريخ    وصدقوا  استايل الهليل حالياً هو الاستايل الذى كنا نشحعه بالمريخ
                        	*

----------


## senba

*شكرا ارخبيل لهذه المبادرة الممتازة ولكننى حقيقة ما زلت غاضبا جدا من اللاعبين وما زلت اتخذ منهم موقف ولذلك لا اعتقد انى استطيع الذهاب لاستقبالهم ولكن هذا ابدا لا يعنى عدم تقديرى لما بزلوهوا من مجهود
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*خرجت ايطاليا بطلة العالم من الدور الأول 
خرجت فرنا وصيف كاس العالم من الدور الأول 
خرج الانجليز بكل تاريخهم الكروي 
خرجت البرازيل بكل نجومها 
أتغلبت الأرجنتين بوجود ميسي أفضل لاعب في العالم  
بأربعة أهداف 
أين نحن من كل هذه المنتخبات 
اذا لم تكن هزيمة لايوجد نصر 
والذي يريد ان يشجع فريق منتصر دائماً فليبحث عنه بعيداً عن كوكب الأرض
*

----------


## كورينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابومحمد البركة
					

خرجت ايطاليا بطلة العالم من الدور الأول

خرجت فرنا وصيف كاس العالم من الدور الأول 
خرج الانجليز بكل تاريخهم الكروي 
خرجت البرازيل بكل نجومها 
أتغلبت الأرجنتين بوجود ميسي أفضل لاعب في العالم  
بأربعة أهداف 
أين نحن من كل هذه المنتخبات 
اذا لم تكن هزيمة لايوجد نصر 

والذي يريد ان يشجع فريق منتصر دائماً فليبحث عنه بعيداً عن كوكب الأرض



تحياتي أخوي ابومحمد البركة
نحن بعيدين جداً من هذه المنتخبات
لأنهم حينما عادوا وجدوا من يحاسبهم
أما جيل الرمادة هذا فقد تعود على إحراجنا
وفي مناسبات كثيرة ومتوالية بداية بسيكافا ونهاية بالكنفدرالية
خذلونا يا راجل في أكثر من عشرة مناسبات متتالية

لم نطلب منهم الإنتصار على طول
بس مرة واحدة يرفعوا رأسنا
*

----------


## شعاع النجوم

*مشكور اخي  ارخبيل ولكن  هل تعتقد انو عشان لعبو 45 دقيقة كويس وخرمجو في باقي الموسم نقوم نستقبلن 
الكلام دا مامنطقي 

*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*والله معاكم بكل احساسي
                        	*

----------


## فيصل سليمان الفاضل علي

*الاخ الجميل ارخبيل

تحية عطرة وجميلة لك

يعلم الله أن حبنا لهذا النادي العظيم لا يحده حدود

حب بدأ منذ بواكير الصبا وليس بعيد عن ميادين لعبنا وشقاوتنا في الطفولة كنا نذهب لنكحل اعيننا بروية النصب التذكاري للدكتور كمال 
واستمر هذا الحب يزداد يوماً بعد يوم ونحن في بدايات الشباب في مدرسة محمد حسين حيث كنا نجد متعة كبيرة عندما يعطرنا الراحل المقيم المريخابي القح الاستاذ محمد عبدالقادر كرف (رحمه الله وغفر له) ويحكي لنا اثناء الحصة عن قصائده في المريخ.
رأينا يا اخي ارخبيل لاعبين كانوا يبذلون الغالي والرخيص من أجل المريخ ويحققون الانتصار تلو الانتصار دون أن ينالوا 1% من ما ينالوه لاعبي اليوم. 
شكراً للدعوة اخي ارخبيل واتمنى أن يعود المريخ مارداً كما كان.
                        	*

----------


## وائل يوسف

*استقبلهوهم بالورود يلعبوا ليكم ببرود واللة دي جيل انا بطنى طمت منهم واحد واحد ......لاهم لهم الاكنز المال يفتح اللة لومنى انا يجو من النيجر كدارى .......................اسوا جيل للمريخ منذ تاسيسة ............علية العوض ومنو العوض ..........................
*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*و دمـــــــت يا مريـــــخ
وعـــــــشت ..... لازم لانو الكوره ما بتقيف عند هزيمه
وانـــا اراهن علي انو المريخ حايجمع البطولتين .....
                        	*

----------


## قوات الباتت لاو

*والله  يجب  أن  نصبر  ونرجوا من الله تعالي  أن  يعدل حال المريخ  بعض الأضافات  الجديدة
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*هذا توقيعي يا ارخبيل الجماعة ديل ماقصرو وعملو البقدرو عليه والفترة دي دايرة مننا التكاتف وتوحيد الصف عشان ناس الحقد ديل ما يلقو فينا طريقة استقبال ابطال بالجد له ما بعده في نفوس اللاعبين وفقنا الله جميعا لخدمة المريخ 
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*اتفق معك ارخبيل فى بعض النقاط لكن حكاية الاستقبال دى كتيرة شوية نعم كلنا يعلم انهم افضل اللاعبين فى الساحة لكن بالبقنع اللاعبين ديل منو ديل اصبحوا يلعبون كالنساء لا روح لهم
                        	*

----------

